# is it just me?



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Used to be that when I came online I would first check out the weather and then news then mail, then facebook.  Now when I come online the very first thing I do is go to BYH...LOLOLOL...is it just me or anyone else?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 26, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Used to be that when I came online I would first check out the weather and then news then mail, then facebook.  Now when I come online the very first thing I do is go to BYH...LOLOLOL...is it just me or anyone else?


haha

I go BYH's, emails, espn and several other espn related stuff, and then three news site. Same order, several times a day. lol
SO not just you. It's rather sad I guess.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 26, 2012)

I tend to do emails, facebook and pull up BYH on another tab so I'm doing 2 things at once! Then of course one I read all the new threads I have to refresh every few minutes to see what is new.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 26, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I tend to do emails, facebook and pull up BYH on another tab so I'm doing 2 things at once! Then of course one I read all the new threads I have to refresh every few minutes to see what is new.


I do the same. I throw everything up at the top then go thru each one. I check BYH first then go to it last to respond or type.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad it's not just me


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2012)

I plead the 5th.......not sayin' a word


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 26, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I plead the 5th.......not sayin' a word


I won't I'l be the first to admit I'm a BYH addict. Heck, I'd rather be addicted to BYH than some other things! At least I'm learning things on BYH, not like DH who has to always check sports stats and all that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 26, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do em, both.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

too funny Southern 

Your posts are killing my keyboard...really must not read them while drinking coffee


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

I have no idea what you are talking about.  You are just losing it is all.  I know I certainly don't do that and I never ever check more than once a day to see what's new or look at pictures of other people's goats.  Nope, not me.  And I have never taken my laptop into the kitchen to check posts while making breakfast either.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

oh Pearce...


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 26, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well DH is constantly hanging out in the bedroom with the TV on watching sports while I am left to watch the kids alone. Just one of my pet peeves with him. He likes to complain about my being on BYH all the time but he's just as bad if not worse about his sports! But he's not a drinker or anything like that. His drink of choice is Dr Pepper. So I can't complain too much it's just my biggest annoyance with him.

But that's not what this thread is about so. Back to topic. I'm on a desktop usually so can't just bring it into the kitchen when I make meals. It is right near the kitchen though and I've been known to spend wait time on the computer when cooking meals!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 26, 2012)

First thing in a.m. with morning coffee.  nope not jist you!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm always on my laptop in the kitchen on BYH when I'm in the house! First I look to see who has new posts in the member's journals. I can't even keep up with all of them. My heart gets a flutter when I see the new post icon lit up in the sheep section, lol. Yes, I am hopelessly addicted to BYH. Facebook is a snore and being ignored now that I have BYH. 

Bon, YOU need to start a journal! But then you wouldn't have time to post on everybody else's like you do.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh so true Bridge...I am a posting fool 

Thought I'd start a journal when it gets more wintry outside and I'm in the house more...a way to spend some sleepless nights too during lambing time


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been telling bon that for forever!! Start one tonight!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2012)

Alice finally started one your next Bon!!!!! Can't you see how much we all love your posts!

From tears to giggles and grins your posts are always great!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

oh man...truly my farm life is far from exciting...has its moments, yes...but not that interesting...but I will start one for sure and before lambing time...and I must find my camera...sigh...

that list of questions is daunting too...worried I'd be too tempted to answer them as a smart a** and get kicked off...


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2012)

The list is kinda creepy to me. I can't explain it, just creepy.

You don't have to do the list, it is just a suggestion.   I think that is how it reads. 

So now no more excuses, you are probably brewing your coffee right now and your on here so ......type away.!  <-- Bon

If this helps.....

"HI, I'm Bonbean, and due to way too much pressure from other BYH members I am being forced to start a joiurnal."  See easy

oh yeah and then we can hear about your "van expeditions" in the lambing field...with the brandy...and the shotgun...and more


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern, where is your journal? And you are right...just woke up and waiting for the coffee maker to do its thing...then turn the eggs in the incubator, get the dogs out, move the sheep to the pasture (with feed bucket held low this time and bbgun just in case), then to the chickens..pick up eggs, give feed and water and head back in for more coffee...totally behind in laundry after putting up tons of greens yesterday and I am back up for taking care of my girlfriend's 5 month old granddaughter when she gets bad migraines...more chicken housing building required before this batch in the incubator hatches and brooding time...since I just had to do this now when it's getting colder...ahh coffee should be ready


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2012)

See Bon that was the first page in your journal! Your morning was similar to mine! I was up at 5, brewed the coffee, prayed a bit then read the news, then BYH. Started sausage biscuits/gravy that everyone in the family has been bugging me to make. 3lbs of sausage, a gallon of milk.I really really need a commercial kitchen! Wasn't ready when DH got up and had a special work function to go to.   8:30 and kids start coming down to the kitchen... little stinkers they grabbed cereal! yes CEREAL!  let me do that again...  they informed me that would have some after the cereal.   But they really will... they are like Tolkien's hobbits...1st breakfast, 2nd breakfast, and then there is the" eleven zees". Big kids got up ate said thank you mom...It is all worth it now. Anyway I cheated, the biscuits were not homemade!  then off to the farm stuff! I want a nap. I'll be working on buildings today! I have family coming in because the "sandy" hurricane is going to hit them hard next week. I want a nap now!


----------



## Cricket (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh so guilty!   I work on a dairy farm and the other day I had to feed 2 newborn bulls and a beautiful heifer calf and then watch them be loaded on the beef truck along with one of my favorite old Jerseys.  I bawled all the way home, which isn't that unusual for me, 'cause I suck at farming.  Then read about you folks having to butcher your sheep, bawled some more, and then felt oh-so good that there's all these people who get it.   And I bet we all would have gotten it if you'd decided to eat her or if you'd decided to keep her as a pet.  It is SO good not to have justify your animal decisions!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Guess it's just the way it goes...we do come to love our animals for sure


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

> with feed bucket held low this time and bbgun just in case


?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm thinking back...and believe this is when I had a very baaaaad ram and trying to protect myself....got worse...not just ramming us, but the shed walls too...once you have to resort to carrying a bbgun to protect yourself after you  have tried everything else...it is time for that ram to go to the freezer.  It is not my idea of good husbandry, but sometimes you do what you have to when you are at your wit's end and cannot afford another injury...the freezer was a good choice in this case.

I'm thinking that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, that makes sense. The good thing about food animals is that if they're jerks, then, well... They're food.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

True...our only regret is that we waited for it to get to that point.  He was a beautiful looking ram and made beautiful, healthy babies...parasite resistant and good hooves and shed off nicely...oh well...hope we do better when we pick our new ram lamb in the next month or so.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 4, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> True...our only regret is that we waited for it to get to that point.  He was a beautiful looking ram and made beautiful, healthy babies...parasite resistant and good hooves and shed off nicely...oh well...hope we do better when we pick our new ram lamb in the next month or so.


I heard that carrying a stick helps, because when they're babies, if they try to head-butt you can rap them lightly with the stick. Do you think that would help?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

There was no problem as a little guy...wasn't until he sexually matured...didn't care less about a stick and rap...water squirt gun worked for a little while, then .... nope...we never want to get the point of a bbgun every again...terrible animal husbandry in our opinion. 

For people with very large pastures and tons of room and not putting them up in a smaller paddock each night, it works better with rams.  But our little operation and limited space and my fear of coyotes and neighbour's large stupid dogs that they let roam at night...well...it's the paddock with shelters, strong light all night...good strong field fence, and hot wires on the outside.  Means closer contact than would be ideal with a ram.  

So...after this last ram and doing it all right from when we got him as a weanling and still having the same result as the first ram...we've decided to just get a new ram lamb every spring...avoids inbreeding too...and once a mature ram has done his deed for the year...will be going to the freezer...unless of course we get one that is lovely even at maturity...but then there is the problem with inbreeding still...but could be sold or traded if he was a safe ram.

We have a ram pen, but that just made him want to bash the shelter and doors besides us.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's just you.  I wouldn't stay up until  2 or 3 am reading BYH posts or answering questions or fretting over a doe.  Nope.  Not me.  Never.

Ignore all my timestamps.  They are wrong.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 5, 2013)

Bonbean, Your next breeding ram lamb was born last night at my place, Big boy, I will get his weight today after work, he is dark chocolate and has a small white cap on his head, comes from excellent blood lines, Parasite resistant, big frame ewe (200 lbs). and most important he will be raised to never head butt a human


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Bon... you really should take Shelly May up on this one!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I plead the 5th.......not sayin' a word


X2


----------

